# LED Dimmer solution - BUT



## Chris Jackson

_UPDATE - WARNING - These units are working fine for me but they could damage the Aquasky power supplies so you take your chances! Read the thread for more details._

Hi All,

I thought I'd post this to help anyone looking for an easy LED dimming solution and particularly ideal for the ADA Aquasky units.

I'm using an ADA Aquasky 602 and as anyone will tell you these units produce an intense light which isn't necessary always welcome. Having a dimming facility would make things far more flexible and creative.

Having searched long and hard and considered changing the driver/transformers etc. I finally happened upon these. http://theledlightstore.co.uk/dim-12c.html






In the case of the Aquasky units it simply plugs inline via the existing plugs between the driver and the light...not cutting wires, no solder, no messing and no devaluing the units. It works perfectly with no loss of output when on full power and no flickering whatsoever when dimmed. Made in England as well with a very good quality feel and at £39.95 surely a worthwhile upgrade if you want to run a lower light, less intensive tank or better manage algae cock ups.

This is them in situ so you can see the true small size.


----------



## Tonytony

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ryan Thang To

would you know if it works for all led light?

cheers
ryan


----------



## Chris Jackson

Technically it should if you install it on the low voltage side between the driver/power supply and the LEDs. The Aquasky unit happens to already have the correct plugs and sockets for this so that its a simple plug and play solution. Which other lights have this feature as well I don't know as I've not seen them.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Nice one. I got the same plugging. I will try it when the time comes. 

Cheers 
Ryan


----------



## Chris Jackson

Result!


----------



## drodgers

Good find! Im really tempted to ship one to Canada but its a bit pricey to risk it.
Thanks for the post though ,I can us the specs to compare to something more local for me.


----------



## Lindy

It looks the same idea as TMCs dimmer for its aquabars only more expensive. I wonder if the plug sizes are the same. Tmcs is £13.99


----------



## Chris Jackson

Ah well spotted, how did I miss them! That is almost certainly a viable lower cost option but it would depend on their output voltage range and I could not readily find any specifications for them. I think the 2.1mm barrel plug and sockets are pretty much standard.
Cheaper often isn't better mind and these Litehouse ones certainly do have a very solid quality feel with a pleasing soft touch control knob.


----------



## Lindy

The aquaray one feels fine.


----------



## Lindy

Might not be good for a higher power light though?


----------



## Chris Jackson

Good Intel... That wouldn't work with the Aquaskys 34v


----------



## Lindy

It's good to know there are alternatives around.


----------



## Timon Vogelaar

Hi All,

I have been looking al over how to dim the aquasky. 

We dont have the same one though i have the 601. Should not make any difference. 

One question: 
The output of the adapter is 34V. The dimmer goes till 32V DC Supply Range. 

Is that 2V not pressuring your adapter?

Greetings,

Timon


----------



## Chris Jackson

Hi, 
Yes 601 just needs one dimmer instead of the 602's 2. 

As far as the supply voltages I think 32v or 34v probably makes no difference as those figures are "nominal 9-32v" rather than totally exact. The data sheet also says "Peak supply voltage range 5.5v to 40v" so I'm not too concerned. 

I'll see if I can measure Aquasky voltage tomorrow and see if it does actually output 34v.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chris Jackson

Ok I measured the supply voltage from the Aquasky with a multimeter and got 33.6 to 33.9v so it is above the nominal 32v for the dimmer but still I reckon it's within tolerances, though I'm no electronics expert.


----------



## Timon Vogelaar

Hi,

First off all, thanks for putting effort! So now we know!

I asked ADA why the AquaSky cant be dimmed. I got the following answer:
Dear Sir/ Madam

_Thank you for your inquiry.In case a dimmer is used, an adapter gets pressure and might be damaged. This is the reason it cannot be used with a dimmer. 
-- 
Best regards,

Yoshinori Kondo
Aqua Design Amano Co.,Ltd
phone +81-256-72-6666
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/
----------------------------------------
_
For howlong are you using this dimmer?
When you dim, you dont hear any noise at your dimmer or adapter?


----------



## Chris Jackson

Aha, 

Ok well mine are working fine for 2 weeks now on these dimmers with no sign of the dimmer adapters getting hot or anything untoward so I'm happy to take my chances for the time being. One might suspect that ADA will default to the reply that they can't be dimmed because they don't actually supply an ADA approved dimmer for them...yet? 

There absolutely is no hum or buzz etc, as the dimming uses Pulse Width Modulation through an electrical circuit that effectively turns them on and off at incredibly high speeds to create the dimming effect. Now I'm guessing here but this may mean that this could shorten the lifespan of the LED's, I don't know. 

Certainly if you want to feel totally safe with your Aquasky and not risk any warranty problems....then don't dim it/them. 

However I have sent a message to the The LED Lightstore to check on their opinion regarding the voltage issue and I'll report back with their answer.


----------



## ian_m

These are actually quite clever units, which is why they are not cheap.

They do not regulate voltage (pressure in ADA speak ?) but regulate the average current through the LED's by pulsing the LED current on an off 240 times a second.

LED's are design to operate on constant current (flow in Amps) unlike normal light bulb which is constant voltage (pressure of 240V). To vary the brightness of LED's you either lower the current passing through or run at full current and pulse this current on an off, very quickly, ie so if current is on only 50% of the time LED will be 50% brightness. This has the other advantage as the LED colour output varies with current, so you won't get colour variation as you dim the LED.

Thus your Aqua sky unit is designed to output 0.91A current, with voltage going to around 25-34V, the value being such so as to drive 0.91A through the LED's. All this dimmer will do (hopefully me reading the data sheet correctly) is pulse the 0.91A on an off at 240 times a second so as to dim the LED's. So will probably work...connectors allowing.


----------



## Chris Jackson

Ok now.....

I just spoke with the manufacturer of the dimmer adapter and he said if it works we should be fine *BUT* as the Aquasky power supply is a constant _current_ supply rather than a constant _voltage_ power supply it means that their dimmer unit is making the Aquasky power adapter work harder in order to power the LED which could lead to problems. Hence ADA's comment "_an adapter gets pressure and might be damaged".... _

Apparently dimming LED's actually makes them last longer because they run cooler....

So not quite the perfect solution I thought I'd found....doh!

Thanks for your questions..now we're all a little wiser...


----------



## Chris Jackson

Thanks Ian you clearly know more than me...

As I understand it the Aquasky power supply is continuously regulating it's voltage output to deliver a constant 0.91A current. Using the Dim 12c dimmers means the power supply has to work harder to achieve this because in effect the load it is supplying is constantly changing because of the dimmers rapid on and off cycling....


----------



## ian_m

Chris Jackson said:


> As I understand it the Aquasky power supply is continuously regulating it's voltage output to deliver a constant 0.91A current


Correct. Voltage will vary to always force 0.91A through the LED's, within limits of course, which is why the max voltage is quoted. If you connect two Aquasky LED units in series the power supply would not be able to drive them as to drive 0.91A through both would required 50V - 68V and maximum output voltage is quoted 34V.



Chris Jackson said:


> Using the Dim 12c dimmers means the power supply has to work harder to achieve


Probably not, but we don't know the design of the Aquasky power supply, so may or may not work, however most constant current LED power supplies I have seen are designed to cope with a current switching load for when they are used with a dimmer.


----------



## Chris Jackson

So in short it's probably fine to use these but nobody is going to guarantee it..


----------



## flygja

At least the last thing that would fail would be the aquasky LEDs themselves so I think its safe to use.


----------



## Chrisintheuk

Hi all, interesting thread, I have been looking for a dimming solution for my Aquasky 451, would the dimmer posted be OK (warnings aside), the adapter for the 451 is rated 0.65A, 25-34V. Cheers.


----------



## Chris Jackson

Hi, should be fine I'd say...warnings aside...mine are still fine.


----------



## Chrisintheuk

Thanks, order placed will post the result. Cheers


----------



## Chrisintheuk

Well got the dimmer and have it running on my Aquasky 451 for the last week and so far so good.


----------



## Eboeagles

Very interesting read - thank you Chris.

I've just un boxed my 601 and the Mrs hates it - she's complaining it's far too bright. It also doesn't help that its higher over the tank than my last light. So I'm either going to have to return it and go back to the drawing board, move my tank (which I'm going to try tomorrow) or go for this dimmer.

The dimmer looks like the best option, and i think I'm going to bite the bullet and get it.

Thanks again for all your research and effort!

Phil


----------



## Chrisintheuk

Hi Phil, no problem glad it helps, while the dimmer is painfully expensive for what it is, it has meant that I can use my Aquasky without fear of blitzing my tank.


----------



## James D

Hi Chris, I'm thinking of trying one of these dimmers (I've only got a cheapy Chihiro copy though), is it still working ok?

The thing is the dimmer switch is more than I paid for my light! Is anyone using a cheaper one?

Cheers

James


----------



## Chrisintheuk

Hi James, yes still working fine on my tank. It's been just over a month but working fine, I have the light dimmed a lot at the moment as my new tank establishes itself. I agree, I had to question my sanity buying this but as I already had the aquasky and a quick google didn't show up any obvious alternatives I bit the bullet. Let us know if you find possible alternatives. Cheers.


----------



## Chris Jackson

I like the two Chris's thing...

Mine are working fine as well and really make the Aquaskys far more flexible.  TMC do a dimmer for about £14.00 that may be suitable but I suspect it's the wrong voltage. I couldn't find any detailed info with a quick Google.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## luckyjim

Chrisintheuk said:


> s, while the dimmer is painfully expensive for what it is, it has meant that I can use my A





James D said:


> Hi Chris, I'm thinking of trying one of these dimmers (I've only got a cheapy Chihiro copy though), is it still working ok?
> 
> The thing is the dimmer switch is more than I paid for my light! Is anyone using a cheaper one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James



Hi James, might be too late for you, but you can get cheap dimmers from the Chihiro supplier on ebay for about £4. I have one and it works fine.

To those using the dimmer options on their ADA Aquasky 601/602s, are they still working out OK, any problems?

I may be getting one and would be useful to know beforehand whether I can get an affordable and safe (whilst not guaranteed!) dimming option.


----------



## James D

Hi Jim

I actually bought two dimmers in the end, the Chihiro one you mentioned for £4ish and this one for £3.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261491259482?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'm using the £3 one at the moment and it works fine, I haven't had a chance to test the Chirhiro one as yet. I wouldn't use them on a proper Aquasky though!


----------



## luckyjim

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Which option are you using for the Aquasky? 

If I do get the 601 I need to choose between the £40 and £15 option really.


----------



## Chris Jackson

Hi, The £4 ebay dimmer referenced above is rated to 24v, the but the Aquaskys are 34v so that is quite a big difference. I wouldn't use a £3-4 dimmer on a £200/£400 light but maybe that's just me, but in my experience cheap is cheap and usually ends up costing...

On an Aquasky I'd go with the costly option or not bother with a dimmer at all. I don't think the £40 dimmer is £40 because its a rip off but rather because its a fine piece of kit designed and made in the UK on UK labour rates.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## James D

Yep, totally agree Chris.


----------



## Chrisintheuk

luckyjim said:


> To those using the dimmer options on their ADA Aquasky 601/602s, are they still working out OK, any problems?



Yes, absolutely no issues with mine


----------



## limz_777

no expert on this but is there something to look out for ? if not why ada itself doesnt come out with a optional dimmer controller ?

another thing is when i diy my own led , i had to buy dimmable meanwell led driver instead of a cheaper non dimmable led driver , does that mean i can just get the non dimmable driver and just connect to those dimmable knobs ?


----------



## Chris Jackson

> no expert on this but is there something to look out for ? if not why ada itself doesnt come out with a optional dimmer controller ?



Read back through the full thread and you'll see this discussed.


----------



## limz_777

ok the key point is the power supply will work harder instead to dim ? does this applied to other brands led units that already has built in dimmable and programmable ?


----------



## Chris Jackson

Here is my Pulzar review http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/giesemann-pulzar-ho-and-bt-interface-review.36800/


----------



## rebel

Any follow up on the longevity of this approach?


----------



## David Shanahan

Any updates on the dimmer situation. No issues, or some issues?


----------



## Chris Jackson

I had no issues at all for 6 months or more but am now using different lights as mentioned earlier


----------



## David Shanahan

Chris Jackson said:


> I had no issues at all for 6 months or more but am now using different lights as mentioned earlier



I appreciate the update. I'll get cracking and order one.


----------



## BexHaystack

Planty said:


> I appreciate the update. I'll get cracking and order one.


Did you end up ordering the dimmer switch and if so how is it working out for you?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan

I got the dimmer. I've been running it on half power for about 6 weeks. No issues really and I've been able to keep on top of Algae. I was in The Green Machine a couple of weeks ago talking to them about how they keep on top of the light. They were telling me that they have to run their drop checkers lime green all the time to keep up with the light the Aquasky Moon puts out. Pretty strong stuff.


----------



## BexHaystack

Planty said:


> I got the dimmer. I've been running it on half power for about 6 weeks. No issues really and I've been able to keep on top of Algae. I was in The Green Machine a couple of weeks ago talking to them about how they keep on top of the light. They were telling me that they have to run their drop checkers lime green all the time to keep up with the light the Aquasky Moon puts out. Pretty strong stuff.


I think I'll be getting that dimmer too then! At full strength I think it might be a bit too much for a beginner- which I most definitely am  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLP72

Hello - Sorry to jump in on the thread, long time lurker, first time poster! Does  anyone have a link of where I can purchase one of these dimmers, as I've searched the Web and can't seem to  find a supplier!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BexHaystack

RLP72 said:


> Hello - Sorry to jump in on the thread, long time lurker, first time poster! Does  anyone have a link of where I can purchase one of these dimmers, as I've searched the Web and can't seem to  find a supplier!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They come from www.lite-house.co.uk

I spoke to the owner yesterday and have emailed the light specs for him to take a look at and advise the best dimmer switch for the job. I will post here when I hear back if that helps?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLP72

That would be great. I've emailed lite house in the past about these dimmers, but never got a response.  Hope you have better luck - fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BexHaystack

I had response from Lite House and they can't officially recommend their dimmer but they said people were using it on the Aquasky and referred me to this thread! So I will have a think...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BexHaystack

Planty said:


> I got the dimmer. I've been running it on half power for about 6 weeks. No issues really and I've been able to keep on top of Algae. I was in The Green Machine a couple of weeks ago talking to them about how they keep on top of the light. They were telling me that they have to run their drop checkers lime green all the time to keep up with the light the Aquasky Moon puts out. Pretty strong stuff.


Plants, can I ask what adaptor you are using with your lights? Just a normal one or the step down transformer kind?

Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan

BexHaystack said:


> Plants, can I ask what adaptor you are using with your lights? Just a normal one or the step down transformer kind?



I'm using one of these. https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Produc...=finalurl_v2&gclid=CL-qtKzg_tECFUe3GwodrKsMLQ

You can get em from Maplin too. You can get cheaper models also from Maplin.


----------



## BexHaystack

thanks!


----------



## Andrew Butler

Any further updates? I'm thinking of a twinstar when I get a smaller setup and they're having issues getting the dimmers out for the new light due to connector sizes.


----------



## BexHaystack

Andrew Butler said:


> Any further updates? I'm thinking of a twinstar when I get a smaller setup and they're having issues getting the dimmers out for the new light due to connector sizes.


Hi Andrew, I never did get the dimmer, I just put some insulation tape over a third of the lights - not stylish, but cheaper than a dimmer switch!


Andrew Butler said:


> Any further updates? I'm thinking of a twinstar when I get a smaller setup and they're having issues getting the dimmers out for the new light due to connector sizes.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan

I’ve got a 30cm Biotopia lunar. Comes with a dimmer. Great light. They do 45cm too.

I have a dimmer from the aquaray flexi led which I could send you if you want to try it out?


----------



## steveno

Interesting reading through thread, I have recently picked up an ADA moonlight, as part of a bundle deal with an ADA 60p (amazing deal), got set up in my current scape 'new start'.

It looks great but boy dose this unit kick out some time, and was wondering if I get a dimmer for unit, but am worry about damaging the unit using the dimmer unit from lite-house.

So might consider bexhaystack mod.



BexHaystack said:


> Hi Andrew, I never did get the dimmer, I just put some insulation tape over a third of the lights - not stylish, but cheaper than a dimmer switch!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Bexhaystack, wondering how the you are getting on with your mod, have tried to remove tape. Wondering if the heat generated would melt tape?


----------



## steveno

Sorry to raise an old thread, I've recently picked up an DIM12C from Litehouse to dimmer my Ada Moonlights.

Dimming my LEDs just fine...

Cost me £58 which included delivery.


----------



## BexHaystack

steveno said:


> Interesting reading through thread, I have recently picked up an ADA moonlight, as part of a bundle deal with an ADA 60p (amazing deal), got set up in my current scape 'new start'.
> 
> It looks great but boy dose this unit kick out some time, and was wondering if I get a dimmer for unit, but am worry about damaging the unit using the dimmer unit from lite-house.
> 
> So might consider bexhaystack mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Bexhaystack, wondering how the you are getting on with your mod, have tried to remove tape. Wondering if the heat generated would melt tape?


Sorry for not seeing your question earlier  
The tape comes off just fine and I reckon that any residue could be wiped off with a bit of white spirit.

Good to know that the dimmer is working for you, how long have you had it running with your Moonlight?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno

BexHaystack said:


> how long have you had it running with your Moonlight?



Not long if I'm honest, very recent purchase... Thou I know Planty has used the same dimmer unit on his ADA Moonlights for a number months, suggested that dimmer was still working fine.

I didn't go with tape option you suggested as I didn't like the visible tape when viewing tank from sofa. Thou might have been fine with white insulation tape, only had black.


----------



## David Shanahan

I’ve been using my dimmer over 6 months now without any noticeable affects like heat etc. If the twinstar unit was out at the time I would have probably opted for one of them, purely because they look similar and have an inline dimmer included. George Farmer is very complementary of the twinstar.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Planty said:


> have an inline dimmer included.


It's an optional extra which you have to buy separately. Why they don't just fit one as standard I've no idea.


----------



## Arrikhan

steveno said:


> Sorry to raise an old thread, I've recently picked up an DIM12C from Litehouse to dimmer my Ada Moonlights.
> 
> Dimming my LEDs just fine...
> 
> Cost me £58 which included delivery.



Am chasing them up for purchasing one of these for my 601 and deliver to Australia. Was there a link to item on their site? ...or was it a special order? Algae is killing me slowly with the 601 on just 5 hours/day!


----------



## Gabriel19

Is there much risk to the light itself when using these?


----------



## Louielubert

Very interesting, I think I will try the dimmer


----------



## BexHaystack

I have just bought me one of these dimmers - just wondering if those of you who have been using it with success (@Planty ) have also been using a transformer on the Aquasky or if you just have it plugged straight into the socket?


----------



## David Shanahan

Funnily enough, I took the dimmer off because I could run at full power with almost 0 algae issues. I just get the odd bit of green spot which is phosphate driven due to my use of RO water and ADA ferts. I just run really high Co2. I have added one of these to ramp up and down my Aquasky light https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/led-controllerdimmer-for-twinstar-lights-3615-p.asp Its just plugged in in line, still using the transformer.

I was speaking to someone in the states that said the original Aquasky lights had issues, but ADA swapped LED supplier so later versions of the Moon onwards have all been dimmable. Not too sure how much truth is in that, but I have been dimming my Aquasky Moon in one way or another for over 12 months with no issues.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bttp07ijO-e/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=19llavj7wr7b


----------



## BexHaystack

@Planty that's a lush looking tank!

Just to clarify, when you where using the dimmer, did you also have the lights plugged in to something like this?


----------



## Gio_St

Hi all,
I am considering purchasing DIM12C too, for my Aquasky 601 (the model that preceded the current 'G' one).
I hesitate forking out circa £60 for it, so I was wondering if anyone has been using it recently for the same light unit with success? 
I recently uprooted my water sprite for using it as a floating plant but not sure if this will work as a long-term dimming solution..

Many thanks,
Giorgos


----------



## oreo57

Gio_St said:


> Hi all,
> I am considering purchasing DIM12C too, for my Aquasky 601 (the model that preceded the current 'G' one).
> I hesitate forking out circa £60 for it, so I was wondering if anyone has been using it recently for the same light unit with success?
> I recently uprooted my water sprite for using it as a floating plant but not sure if this will work as a long-term dimming solution..
> 
> Many thanks,
> Giorgos


Pretty expensive for a simple rotary dimmer...








						LED Dimmer solution - BUT
					

UPDATE - WARNING - These units are working fine for me but they could damage the Aquasky power supplies so you take your chances! Read the thread for more details.  Hi All,  I thought I'd post this to help anyone looking for an easy LED dimming solution and particularly ideal for the ADA Aquasky...




					www.ukaps.org
				




now here is the complication.. based on the power supply picture



It's not a simple constant voltage array.
Oddly enough people have added simple  constant voltage dimmers like the Dim12c.
It is AFAICT not the correct way to do it.
Simply put you are PWM doubling if you do it this way causing the driver (orig power supply) to constantly reset and recalibrate voltage out.

Dim12c looks to be a constant voltage based dimmer just like any $6 US in line dimmer though those usually list 24V as max input (6A is common)
.

Nominal Supply Voltage Range9 - 32 V DC
Max voltage is listed as higher BUT..again kind of a cludge method.

AFAICT the easiest way to do it "correctly" is replace the power supply with a 36V constant voltage supply ..add LDD-HW-1A and a dimming method.
Or a simple meanwell AC/DC drive w/ pot dimming capability..
HLG-40H-36AB
24-36V 1.1A..Se w/ the ab you could trim output down to the .91A spec of the original


			HLG Series CV+CC Metal Case Power Supply from Mean Well
		

Should work great..
Probably about the same cost as your dimmer.. 
AB allows voltage/current adj and dimming..
CAREFUL the alpha character is important when buying.
Would completely replace the orig power supply..

NOW there are assumptions here and as I said others experiences seem to show it works "ok".

Above sounds complicated but it isn't...


----------



## Gio_St

Thanks for your input @oreo57. 
I’ve decided to just stick to the floating plants solution for now.
I was contemplating using the stock light unit but this is no longer an option as I found out directly from AquaOne that the PAR output of the said light unit is only 9.. 😒


----------

